
Singapore says it will make its contact tracing tech free to developers - markshepard
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/25/coronavirus-singapore-to-make-contact-tracing-tech-open-source.html
======
umilegenio
That seems great. I've read a comparison of different approaches to contact
tracing _. The one chosen by Singapore seems to be the best compromise between
privacy and effectiveness: the data stays on your phone, but you can trace and
warn people you have contacted.

_ in Italian - [https://www.wired.it/internet/web/2020/03/24/coronavirus-
app...](https://www.wired.it/internet/web/2020/03/24/coronavirus-app-contact-
tracing/)

